
Google looking to respond to adblocking threat within ‘months’ - jinst8gmi
https://thestack.com/world/2015/10/21/sridhar-ramaswamy-google-adblock-iab/
======
teaneedz
Let's see where things stand a few months down the road. For now, ad blocking
is on by default, without exception.

